# Refried beans



## JustJoel (Jul 5, 2018)

Mark has bean craving Mexican and Mexican inspired dishes for a while now, so I’ve opened a few cans of refried beans. I’ve never really been a fan of refried beans to begin with, and after having sampled a few different brands these last few weeks, I’m even less of a fan. They’re pasty, and bland beyond bland. I find the refried beans that fast food joints use (Del Taco, Taco Bell) to be equally revolting. And yet, they seem to be unavoidable when making Mexican cuisine. (Before y’all jump down my throat, I’m aware that there are plenty of Mexican dishes that don’t require beans, and even those that do can be adjusted to avoid them. But if they’re in a recipe in the first place, there’s gotta be a reason, right?)

So I have a pot of soaked black beans on the stove right now, well salted, with three smashed garlic cloves and half a roughly chopped yellow onion simmering away in a partially covered Dutch oven. I’m hoping that these beans will eventually become flavorful refried beans that have at least more pizzazz than soaked cardboard, without being spicy, as Mark doesn’t tolerate spicy too well. After having read several recipes from the main cooking websites, I gather that flavor is added when the beans are “refried,” the main spice seeming to be cumin. 

Do any of you have a go-to for flavorful, not too spicy refried beans? And while you’re at it, why are they “refried?” The word implies that they’re fried twice, but that’s not the case! (Rhetorical question, friends. I have always found the term “refried” to be odd, though.)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2018)

I think of refried beans as a neutral base, like plain pasta or rice. They need flavorings to make them delicious. Add salsa, lime juice, cilantro and cheese at serving time and they're delicious.

The prefix "re-" in "refried" provides emphasis. In the original Spanish, it means something closer to "well-fried" than "fried again."


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 5, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I think of refried beans as a neutral base, like plain pasta or rice. They need flavorings to make them delicious. Add salsa, lime juice, cilantro and cheese at serving time and they're delicious.
> 
> The prefix "re-" in "refried" provides emphasis. In the original Spanish, it means something closer to "well-fried" than "fried again."


That’s as good an analogy as I’ve ever come across, GG. Thanks. The difference between pasta and refried beans though, is that the beans are often served sans flavoring as a side dish, or stuffed, again without flavoring, into a tortilla (okay, maybe some cheese), think fast food. I don’t think I’ve ever seen pasta served unflavored as a side, even if the flavoring is a bit of olive oil, grated cheese and some pepper. And at least pasta is usually al dente, not pasty like refried beans.

Thanks for the clarification of “refried,” too. Makes sense!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, I can't help what other people do  I think plain refried beans are bland and boring so I flavor them up. 

I used to make a dip frequently with half refried beans and half salsa - healthy and delicious! There was a Tex-Mex restaurant here years ago that served their refries with cheese on top; eventually I started adding the lime juice - delicious! Then I came across a recipe for Zesty Refried Beans with salsa, lime juice and cilantro - also delicious!

That's why I think of them as a neutral base. Just because they're not usually served with flavorings doesn't mean I have to be constrained by that. And I know pasta and beans are generally treated differently. So what? The analogy is still useful.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 5, 2018)

I make cheater refried beans.   

One (or two) cans pinto beans, rinse drain
onion, chopped  soften in butter, bacon grease is better, don't usually have
1 garlic pod, cook when onion looks almost soft
dry toast cumin and grind,  I love cumin, so probably 1 muscular Tbsp
1 tsp  dried marjoram or Mexican oregano.  Marjoram is milder 
1 scant tsp chili powder or less, just enough  to know it's there 


Add beans to onion, stir together and heat med/ med low.  When warm start mashing with a hand potato masher.  I like some texture to remain, not altogether smooth, also not too chunky. ( I know, picky).    

As beans heat,  you may need to  add a few Tbs water so they aren't too dry.  Also, on taste  test, you may want to add a few spoons favorite salsa.

Serve with snipped green onion, cilantro, fine diced jalapeno and shredded cheese.  A squirt of lime juice sounds delicious.  Besides serving as a side dish, spoon into burritos or tacos before adding other ingredients, makes a great anchor  to hold layers together.   

Dx prefers black beans,   whole, not mashed.  Less cumin, less chili powder and more salsa.  Mostly hers are black beans with salsa,  so one can only hope there is onion in the salsa.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 5, 2018)

Btw, the reason refried beans are ubiquitous in Mexican cuisine is because beans are common and, as with most societies throughout history, they use and reuse the food they have until it's gone. It takes a lot of effort and energy to plant, grow, harvest, process and cook food. Waste not, want not.


----------



## Just Cooking (Jul 5, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> I think of refried beans as a neutral base, like plain pasta or rice. They need flavorings to make them delicious. Add salsa, lime juice, cilantro and cheese at serving time and they're delicious.
> 
> The prefix "re-" in "refried" provides emphasis. In the original Spanish, it means something closer to "well-fried" than "fried again."




Well stated..   

I also add bacon fat, green chili's, seasonings, etc. to the skillet as part of the 're-frying' process..



Ross


----------



## dragnlaw (Jul 5, 2018)

You are all educating me on Mexican - (with special thanks to GG explanations) I'm slowly learning what they all are.  hopefully I'll remember a little more tonight? 

So far I've learned that Taco, Fajita, and even Cajun (to a certain extent) *seasonings* are all _pretty much_ the same - just put on different ways in different dishes.

Burritos, taqu??? (the little guys) - still elude me other than being wrapped up.

I google them constantly for the differences.  Then I see a recipe and have no idea which style it is...   it just won't sink in.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2018)

I love refried beans and almost always have them with just about any Mexican inspired dish I make.   I've made them from dried pintos or black beans, canned whole, and canned ready-made, but always doctor them up with many of the seasonings/veggies you guys mentioned.  

Usually everything ends up kind crowded together on my plate when I have Mexican food, and IMO refried beans help make a perfect bite when it's scooped up with a little seasoned rice, and cheesy enchilada.  

*Dragn*, a burrito is basically anything wrapped in a flour tortilla. The insides are only limited to what one likes, and has on hand.  As GG said, which makes a lot of sense to me, they were intended to use up whatever was left in the big pots of fixin's.  I've also read that they were handy to carry, so they were popular with those who walked to work or rode horseback. 

  And "taqu"....?  You might mean taquitos, those are corn tortillas and seasoned meat, rolled up and fried.  Delicious, especially dipped in salsa. 

Living in the southwest, Mexican inspired food is a staple! lol


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 5, 2018)

> A burrito is basically anything wrapped in a flour tortilla.


Doesn’t it have to be even vaguely Mexican to be considered a burrito? I’d have to call Thai curried chicken with lemon grass and basil wrapped in a tortilla a “wrap,” even though that’s a fairly new term.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 5, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> *Doesn’t it have to be even vaguely Mexican to be considered a burrito? *I’d have to call Thai curried chicken with lemon grass and basil wrapped in a tortilla a “wrap,” even though that’s a fairly new term.




Well, yes....traditionally they were beans and meat, maybe some rice - whatever local fare and seasonings they had. I should have rephrased that.   I would call what you described a 'wrap', too.


----------



## Addie (Jul 6, 2018)

When I lived in Texas for three years, I just couldn't cotton up to Mexican food. I don't know if it was the seasoning, or the texture of some of the foods I tasted. I would make a pot of Pinto beans. And when they were done, my husband would take what he wanted for his meal, season it, and fry it up to go with whatever I was making for supper. So his had many "New England meets Tex Mex" food. He would get about three meals out of one pot of Pinto beans. I would make those beans about two or three times a month. The kids liked them sometimes. But they were never a really big favorite food for them or myself, like they were for my husband.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 6, 2018)

If we are having Mexican the same week I make my go to black bean recipe, (sofrito, canned black beans, chix stock, freshly toasted and ground cumin seeds and bay leaf) I'll make extra. Then with the magic of manteca (lard not butter) and Mexican melting cheese we'll have re-fried beans. Schmear some on the bread as a base for a torta or as a base on a burrito or along with some Mexican red rice on a plate.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 6, 2018)

I don't really care for refritos. I'm more likely to go with a can of black beans , mash them just a little, but with a lot of whole beans, then add some crushed garlic or cumin, or whatever.  I only use them mostly when I'm making smothered burritos or tostadas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2018)

[FONT=&quot]Charro Beans[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 lb bag of uncooked pinto beans[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]½ lb of bacon, cut into small pieces[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]2 tomatoes, diced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 bunch of cilantro, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1/2 onion, diced[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 jalapeño, diced if desired[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 or more chipotle peppers in adobo depending on how spicy you want it[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 clove of garlic, chopped[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1 tsp each pepper, oregano, paprika, cumin[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] and salt to taste.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Instructions[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]To Cook the Pinto Beans - Stove top[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the rinsed beans to a large pot with plenty of water, salt, and a small piece of onion.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Let boil for about 1.5 hours, checking often to make sure that there is still enough water.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]To Cook the Pinto Beans - Slow Cooker[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the rinsed beans to a slow cooker with plenty of water, salt, and a small piece of onion.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Turn the slow cooker on to high and heat for 3 hours.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]To Make The Charro Beans[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Add the bacon to a large pot and cook for about 5 minutes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]After about 5 minutes, add the seasonings (including the garlic).[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Next, add the tomatoes, the cilantro, the onion, the jalapeno, and the chipotle pepper and cook for 5 additional minutes.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Finally, add the cooked pinto beans and the water that they were cooked in and let boil for about 15 minutes so that all of the flavors can combine.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]At this point, remove 2 cups of beans with liquid to a frying pan with ¼ cup melted lard, smash the beans, leaving some whole. Cook over medium heat until the liquid has evaporated.  Ta Da!  Refries![/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]The rest is eaten as a soup/stew with fresh cilantro and Cotija cheese crumbled on top.  Or top with fresh pico de gallo.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Feel free to add cooked chorizo, diced ham, etc. to the pan after the bacon has cooked.[/FONT]


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 7, 2018)

I copied this to my “Notes,” so I can add it to my recipe database later (it’s a process). THIS looks like the real thing. I may have to leave out the chili peppers in adobo sauce, though. Those things are _spicy!_ Thanks for sharing (and typing!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 7, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> I copied this to my “Notes,” so I can add it to my recipe database later (it’s a process). THIS looks like the real thing. I may have to leave out the chili peppers in adobo sauce, though. Those things are _spicy!_ Thanks for sharing (and typing!).




You bet!  I like my beans.


----------



## caseydog (Jul 7, 2018)

I usually prefer charro beans to refried beans. I generally eat both with some seasoned rice, making sure to get both rice and beans in each bite. I also like cheddar cheese on my refried beans. 

For some reason, I am thinking that Burritos were invented in California, not Mexico. Hmmmm. 

CD


----------



## tenspeed (Jul 7, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I usually prefer charro beans to refried beans. I generally eat both with some seasoned rice, making sure to get both rice and beans in each bite. I also like cheddar cheese on my refried beans.
> 
> For some reason, I am thinking that Burritos were invented in California, not Mexico. Hmmmm.
> 
> CD


  Usually attributed to Mexico:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burrito

The History of Burritos


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2018)

*Joel*, if you're still interested, here's a few more ways to incorporate refried beans into a tasty dish. Maybe there are some ideas here that you and Mark may like. 

It's so easy to change up the bean texture, seasonings and ingredients to your liking. 

 Smothered burrito



 Huevos Rancheros



 Good ol' nachos


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 8, 2018)

Beautiful food! (That isn’t usually said about Mexican cuisine, lol.) That pic of hue oz rancheros makes me want to have some right now!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 8, 2018)

I had huevos rancheros for breakfast this morning....yum!


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks to all of your suggestions and advice, my refritos came out nearly perfectly! I cooked the beans (black) with onion and garlic until they were very soft (perhaps a little too long). Then I “refried” them with more onion and garlic, and added some dried cumin, chili powder, sage, and oregano. Salt goes without saying. I also added just a dash of Louisiana hot sauce at the end to make it interesting. Thank you to all!


----------



## rodentraiser (Jul 11, 2018)

I do refried beans in the slow cooker. One pound of pinto beans, five cups of chicken broth (or water), add onions, garlic, a teaspoon or so of lard or bacon grease, a half teaspoon of liquid smoke, a couple tablespoons of salt (or to taste), some garlic powder, onion powder, pepper, oregano, and finally before I take it out of the crock pot, some parsley. And any other seasoning your heart desires.

Turn the pot on high for about 6 to 7 hours, stir occasionally, then transfer to a large bowl and beat them until they're mashed. 

They'll be a little runny, but after being refrigerated, they'll thicken up.


----------



## JustJoel (Jul 11, 2018)

rodentraiser said:


> I do refried beans in the slow cooker. One pound of pinto beans, five cups of chicken broth (or water), add onions, garlic, a teaspoon or so of lard or bacon grease, a half teaspoon of liquid smoke, a couple tablespoons of salt (or to taste), some garlic powder, onion powder, pepper, oregano, and finally before I take it out of the crock pot, some parsley. And any other seasoning your heart desires.
> 
> Turn the pot on high for about 6 to 7 hours, stir occasionally, then transfer to a large bowl and beat them until they're mashed.
> 
> They'll be a little runny, but after being refrigerated, they'll thicken up.


I did mine in a Dutch oven, covered, in a 250° oven for about the same amount of time, with roughly the same result. Just garlic, onions, and salt, and when I “refried” them, I added the other spices and veggies. I simply don’t have room for a slow cooker; I think mine’s in a box in the garage.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 11, 2018)

Cheryl J said:


> *Joel*, if you're still interested, here's a few more ways to incorporate refried beans into a tasty dish. Maybe there are some ideas here that you and Mark may like.
> 
> It's so easy to change up the bean texture, seasonings and ingredients to your liking.
> 
> ...



Are these dishes you've made? Do you have recipes, please? I am particularly interested in Smothered Burrito. Is it served hot? My DW doesn't eat cold food. 
Thank you.


----------



## RPCookin (Jul 11, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Are these dishes you've made? Do you have recipes, please? I am particularly interested in Smothered Burrito. Is it served hot? My DW doesn't eat cold food.
> Thank you.



Smothered burritos are an easy Mexican comfort food for me.  They are one of those things that you can make simple or more complex just depending on needs and mood.  I will often just sauté some ground beef with onion and garlic, seasoned with cumin, oregano, salt, ancho chili powder.  Then add canned black beans, green chiles, maybe some chopped fresh jalapeños, cook for a few minutes to blend flavors.  Warm some flour tortillas (I just give them a brief zap in microwave in a plastic bag so that they don't dry out), then place a generous couple of  tablespoons of meat mixture with a handful of shredded cheese in the middle of the tortilla and fold it up (you can Google "How to fold a burrito").  Smother with a generous scoop of green chile sauce (I keep a couple of cans of Stoke's Green Chile in the pantry but any brand will do - it's not hard to make your own green chile sauce if you have a supply of Hatch or Anaheim chiles), and top with shredded lettuce, chopped tomato, and shredded cheese.  You can add sour cream on top as well if you want, but not necessary.

You can change up ingredients and quantities to your taste or dietary needs (I know that you keep Kosher).  I haven't listed quantities because I don't really measure.  I don't always make them the same way.  I may use pinto beans or even chili beans in place of the black beans.  I may make them spicier with red pepper flakes or just by not cleaning the core from the jalapeños before chopping them.  You can use shredded chicken or shredded beef instead of ground beef.  

You can make breakfast burritos using chorizo sausage in place of the beef (I've even made them with spicy Italian sausage, and Jimmy Dean's breakfast sausage).  Then just scramble eggs with a can of chopped green chiles.  They are a great "on the go" breakfast - when not smothered they can easily be eaten by hand.  Wrapped in foil they will stay warm for a half hour or so.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 11, 2018)

Thank you. Saved. And will have to try soon


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 11, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> Are these dishes you've made? Do you have recipes, please? I am particularly interested in Smothered Burrito. Is it served hot? My DW doesn't eat cold food.
> Thank you.


 
Hi Charlie - yes, I made those dishes.  

For the smothered burrito, I recreate it from the ones they make at my favorite tiny little family run Mexican restaurant in town.  I think there are 5 tables in that restaurant.  Their smothered burritos are the best I've ever had.   

The filling I usually use is chopped carne asada, (I make a bunch of it at a time, portion, and vacuum seal for the freezer so I almost always have it on hand), refried beans (usually just canned), white rice, chopped Spanish onions, and cilantro. Very simple ingredients.  I prefer no cheese in burritos, but you can add some if you wish. I added some avocado to the one in the picture, probably because I had one that needed using. 

I warm the flour tortillas by putting them in the microwave between 2 damp paper towels.  I warm the meat, refried beans, and rice separately - I once tried mixing them all together, but the final product just wasn't as good, IMO. It was just kind of gloppy and the ingredients became indistinguishable.  

Layer the ingredients in the warmed tortilla, being careful not to overdo. Sprinkle on some chopped onions and cilantro (if you like it), then roll it up, smother it with some Salsa Verde (I like Herdez brand), put toppings on it if you wish, and enjoy! Sometimes I use toppings, sometimes not. 

As RP mentioned, you can make smothered burritos a number of ways, and use more or less what you like.   They are very forgiving as far as the kind of meat and beans you use. I didn't post the amounts either because I eyeball it, but the beans and rice are dominant.

Also, YES to RP's mention of breakfast burritos.  Those are fantastic, I haven't made them in a while but will in the near future. They would also be good topped with salsa verde.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 12, 2018)

CJ, thank you. So the green stuff, that's Salsa Verde?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 12, 2018)

CharlieD said:


> CJ, thank you. So the green stuff, that's Salsa Verde?


 
You're welcome, Charlie. Yes, that would be the Salsa Verde. I always get Herdez, but there are several other brands in the supermarkets. 
https://www.herdeztraditions.com/products/traditional-salsa/herdez-salsa-verde/


----------



## Traveler (Sep 19, 2018)

I recall reading that the 're' in refried, is a Spanish term mean "well" . As in well refried.

Believe it or not the absolute best refried beans I ever had was on Kodiak Island in Alaska. The Mexican cook would not share the recipe with me but I do know he made his own using pintos enteros. (whole beans he soaked overnight). Also, I sneaked a peek once and I know he fried his beans in bacon fat.


----------



## Addie (Sep 20, 2018)

Traveler said:


> I recall reading that the 're' in refried, is a Spanish term mean "well" . As in well refried.
> 
> Believe it or not the absolute best refried beans I ever had was on Kodiak Island in Alaska. The Mexican cook would not share the recipe with me but I do know he made his own using pintos enteros. (whole beans he soaked overnight). Also, I sneaked a peek once and I know he fried his beans in bacon fat.



As my mother was fond of saying, our family is known as Proper Bostonions and when we make "Boston Baked Beans" we always soak the beans overnight. 

All dried beans should be soaked overnight. Pea, Pinto, Kidney, etc. 
Growing up, every Saturday night my kids had Boston Baked Beans with a large piece of salt pork, and right after supper on Friday night, the beans went into the large bowl to soak. I never had a failure for Saturday night 
supper. 

By the way, our silly folks we elected to make sensible laws, one day when they were bored, made a law that said "Boston Baked Beans could not be called Boston Baked Beans unless they were actually baked in Boston. That must have been just before they all were done for the year.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 20, 2018)

I thought a burrito was a little burro.










runs and hides


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 20, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I thought a burrito was a little burro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, and they fit nicely in a tortilla!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Sep 20, 2018)

I, too, despise refried beans. I've always said "If you can't fry them right the first time, don't bother!" 

But when it is absolutely neccesary to have frijoles refritos, I make my own, and I don't make them so mushy that they look like Ken-L-Ration.

*Refried Beans*

_Ingredients:_

1½ cups dry pinto beans 
4 Tbs bacon fat 
½ cup onion, minced 
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and minced
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp sea salt
1 tsp chili powder
1 tsp black pepper

_Instructions:_

Soak the beans, covered in water, for 8 hours or overnight then drain and rinse the soaked beans. Cover them with fresh water by about 3 inches, bring the pot to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for about 3 hours, adding more water if necessary, until the beans are tender. Drain the beans, reserving the bean broth.

In a large saucepan, sauté the onion and jalapeño in the bacon fat until soft. Add the garlic and sauté for about 45 seconds more. 

Add the beans and some of the bean broth. Add the cumin, paprika, chili powder, salt and pepper and mix well. Bring to a slow simmer and cook for 10 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Once beans are heated through, mash them with a potato masher or an immersion blender to the desired consistency.

Place the refried beans in a serving bowl and garnish with fresh cilantro and scallions.

If you have friends that say "don't put cilantro on mine, It tastes like soap!", then substitue epazote instead. It doesn't taste like soap, it tastes like kerosine!


----------



## CraigC (Sep 20, 2018)

I like stuff cooked in bacon fat, but for re-fried beans, it has to be Manteca or leaf lard.


----------



## Addie (Sep 20, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I thought a burrito was a little burro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And so you should! Thanks for the laugh. I really needed it today.


----------



## larry_stewart (Sep 21, 2018)

taxlady said:


> I thought a burrito was a little burro.



You mean it's not ?????? 

I've been brought up on lies, I tell ya!!!


----------

